
Taking It Back: Why This Xoogler Is Joining Mozilla - anaxag0ras
https://medium.com/mozilla-tech/taking-it-back-why-this-xoogler-is-joining-mozilla-5c2a5d2cab63#.jyzt6hmwq
======
Nomentatus
"Put simply, I believe that technology gives us all superpowers, and that
every person should be empowered as much as possible. Developers should be
able to build any application they can imagine, and we should all be able to
use these applications, without restrictions." \- Ryan Pollock

I love this sentiment! Unfortunately, Mozilla absolutely disagrees this
BSD/MIT license sentiment. Instead Mozilla's MPL 2.0 license makes a broad
(hardware and software) patent-grab underlined with a "retaliation clause." So
few companies will be "empowered" by this license, they'll have to avoid it
like the plague. History shows they'll remake the software all over again,
only under a truly permissive software license. An ungodly waste.

~~~
steveklabnik
Not all of Mozilla uses the MPL; Rust uses MIT/Apache 2.0, for example.

------
simplehuman
So much fluff. Long gone are the days when Mozilla wanted to build the best
browser. You simply have to use the browser everyday to know where they are
putting in a their efforts.. it is certainly not in the browser.

Rust and servo have noble visions but are irrelevant to the future of the web.
UX is what drives browser market share and unless Mozilla refocuses on this,
they will contjnue to lose maket share. TBH, it will take years if they start
now to convince back all the people they lost.

~~~
colmvp
I don't know if it's just my computer, but Firefox lags horribly on my Mac
after a certain amount of usage whereby I always have to restart the browser
because the experience after a certain amount of usage, even if there's only
one or two tabs open, is unbearable. And right now, the only add-on I have on
it as uBlock Origin.

Whereas Chrome can have over a dozen tabs open and it still operates well.
Which is a shame because I was hoping to switch over back to Firefox.

~~~
decebalus1
Interesting. I have the exact opposite experience on Mac. Chrome becomes
unusable after about 15 tabs and especially after leaving it open for more
than 2-3 days. Firefox is the only decent browser I can use on my Macbook.

------
spiderfarmer
Just today I decided to ditch Firefox after using it daily since the first
public release.

On my 15 inch Macbook Pro with Retina screen (and a 4k monitor attached) CSS
animations are cooking the CPU. I've waited 2 years for improvements but with
each new version the issue persisted.

It's clearly a Firefox issue, as Safari and Chrome don't have problems with
it. But now almost every website uses CSS animations, the problems only have
gotten worse. I was hoping the Servo project would somehow solve my problems,
but I guess that will take a couple of years to fully develop.

[https://github.com/servo/servo/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/servo/servo/wiki/Roadmap)

~~~
slededit
I was about to get a new machine as FF was getting unusable on my 2011 macbook
pro. I installed Chrome and its like I have a new computer. Web browsers are
hard but clearly FireFox is missing something chrome has.

------
Tloewald
The problem isn't being for profit. The problem is deriving your income from
advertising. Selling the customer.

~~~
nickpsecurity
It's both. Mozilla's advertising model isn't such a big deal. It's even easy
to counter in their own product. Being for profit means Google must keep
trying to drive its numbers up. A likely side effect is spying on its users in
new ways whose results will be sold in new ways. That prediction certainly
came to pass several times over.

------
jstewartmobile
When the "majority of revenue" comes from Google or Yahoo, what purpose does
this serve?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Foundation#Mozilla_Cor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Foundation#Mozilla_Corporation)

I don't see how going from Google to Google-by-proxy is going to "take back
the web."

~~~
Nomentatus
Worth pointing out; but since you can switch to another search engine it's not
a deal-breaker, quite.

------
simonpure
Based on the comments, this was written in September 2016.

~~~
CaptSpify
"Sep 8, 2016" is the post date

------
nsxwolf
"Xoogler" is a new one for me. I went looking for a company called
"Xoogle.com" and wondering why anyone would pick a name so close to Google.

"Ex-Googler" seems to have been serving its purpose well.

~~~
t3nary
Yeah, it's pretty confusing, I thought Xoogler meant someone working at Google
X.

